# 11month old- behaviour change- please help!



## Annab (May 7, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm looking for some advice about my 11 month old F1b cockapoo. She is amazing and we love her. Bit of background: we have had her in our family from 8 weeks old, we have done lots of training with her. She is toilet trained, has brilliant recall and is not bothered by other dogs, cars, people or anything else. She has a walk in the mornings, one in the middle of the day and then play sessions/training in the afternoons. She has had one season at 7.5 month old on the advise of our vet (she was very underweight at one point and was not eating well) and is booked in to be spayed in 10 days time.

Recently she has become much more over excitable and less settled generally. She is beyond excited when we do training sessions now and although she still responds to cues she gets very worked up. She seems massively over alert to everything and everyone when out and about and has started jumping all over people and other dogs when on lead. At home she used to cuddle up to us on the sofa and fall asleep but she now just jumps up on the sofa and gets straight back off again, she just won't settle. She has always been fine being left alone (she's never left for long periods of time), we started with small amounts of time and built up but she now whines when I leave the house. 

I know that Cockapoos are playful and energetic and need lots of time with their humans but she seems like a different dog at the moment.

I think i'm looking for some advice about the developmental/maturity phases of other people's cockapoos. Could this be an adolescent phase? Could it be hormonal?

I miss my cuddles

Thank you in advance


----------

